
Ask HN: Good resources to learn about mission-critical distributed systems? - nsstring96
I&#x27;ve been reading up quite a bit on distributed database and compute technologies like Spanner&#x2F;MapReduce as well as some interesting blog posts on scaling out of Facebook&#x2F;Twitter&#x2F;Netflix.
That got me wondering how even &quot;harder&quot; problems - like Visa&#x27;s payments system, or the global stock exchange network, are implemented. In these applications, the problem is inherently planet-scale, correctness is of utmost importance, and latency is still very, very important.<p>I haven&#x27;t been able to find much online on how applications like these are designed, verified and implemented, so any help will be appreciated!
======
rasmi
Give "Designing Data-Intensive Applications" a read. It's an excellent book on
these topics.

[https://dataintensive.net](https://dataintensive.net)

------
TACIXAT
This repo was posted a few weeks back.

[https://github.com/donnemartin/system-design-
primer](https://github.com/donnemartin/system-design-primer)

------
deathtrader666
The books on "Architecture of Open Source Applications" might have what you're
looking for.

------
lambda_func
You can start with Prof. Ken Birman's book "Guide to Reliable Distributed
Systems: Building High-Assurance Applications and Cloud-Hosted Services".

